# Before X-Mass Sale...



## TenMileCreekKayaks (May 11, 2008)

Ten Mile Creek Kayaks has 10-50% off select gear, inner-outer ware, and boats in stock. Feel free to call and see if what you are looking for is on sale. Closed for everyday operations, open most weekends starting in December, also will open for special appointment to accommodate anyone's boating needs anytime. Hope this snow season is another great one and looking forward to spring run off. 

Keep the Hairy Side Up, 

TMCK


----------

